# Cloacking



## lajilla (14. Januar 2006)

Unter der Adresse:
http://www.ranking-hits.de/tools.php#mirror
gibt es ein Tool welches angebliches Cloacking prüft.
Ich habe das mal ausprobiert und sagt mir das alle meine
Seiten Cloacking sind. Ich weiß aber gar nicht warum. Hab schon
ein paar Sachen ausprobiert, komme aber nicht dahinter.
Wer macht sich bitte die Mühe und gibt mir mal, auch für einen Laien,
ein paar brauchbare Tipps zur Abstellung? Danke im Voraus.
http://www.roevenich-immobilien.de


----------



## Maik (14. Januar 2006)

Ich schiebe den Thread mal in's Smalltalk-Forum ...

Edit by Dennis Wronka: Ich denke, dass er im Webserver-Forum besser aufgehoben ist. Zumindest bis evtl. geklaert ist woran es liegt.

[editpost] Okay, war mir nicht sicher


----------



## lajilla (14. Januar 2006)

Ich hab die Leute mal angemailt und angefragt wiso... und folgende Antwort erhalten:

Sie cloacken deffinitiv nicht. 
Das was Sie als Meldung erhalten liegt an anderen Dingen, die recht umständlich zu erklären sind wenn man am Anfang des SEO Business steht.

Prima. Aber anfangen kann ich damit auch nichts.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Januar 2006)

Das heisst die sagen Dir, dass sie zu unfaehig sind es Dir zu erklaeren, oder meinen Du haettest nicht genug Ahnung also erklaeren sie es erst garnicht oder sie haben es Dir erklaert, aber Du kannst es nicht wiedergeben?


----------



## NomadSoul (14. Januar 2006)

glaube eigendlich nicht dass, das ins Hosting und Webserver Board gehört.
http://www.suchmaschinentricks.de/technik/cloaking.php3
schau dir das mal an. Denke, aber das deren "Cloakingtest" irgendwie schrott is.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Januar 2006)

NomadSoul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> glaube eigendlich nicht dass, das ins Hosting und Webserver Board gehört.


Wo denkst Du denn waere der Thread besser aufgehoben?


----------



## NomadSoul (14. Januar 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo denkst Du denn waere der Thread besser aufgehoben?


Also generell gehört der in "Suchmaschinenoptimierung" 
Und sowas haben wir hier ja nicht, also am ehesten Small Talk/CoderTalk oder einer der HTML bereiche


----------



## lajilla (15. Januar 2006)

Also da 
http://www.suchmaschinentricks.de/technik/cloaking.php3
und bei vielen anderen hatte ich vorher schon reingeschaut.
Viel schlauer hat mich das auich nicht gemacht, weil ich mich noch nie
mit Dingen wie User Agent etc. beschäftigt habe.
Aber vom Gefühl her könntest Du Recht haben damit,
dass die auch nicht so recht wissen was sie da machen.
Ich denke mal, das Thema beeenden wir, es sei denn, jemand
klärt mich mal auf.
Danke jedenfalls für die Bemühungen.


----------



## NomadSoul (15. Januar 2006)

Also ich versuchs mal, dieses Cloaking funktioniert so das man "Suchmaschinen Robots", (das sind Automatisierte Programme die das Internet für Suchmaschinen katalogisieren. ) eine andere Seite anzeigt als dem normalen Benutzer. Man versucht den "Robot" am User-Agent zu erkennen. (Der User-Agent, identifiziert idR den Browser den die Person benutzt, die deine Seite aufruft.(Man kann es einfach als Text betrachten den die Browser beim Betreten der Seite an die Seite senden))
Da aber einige Suchmaschinen wohl User-Agents-Informationen von normalen Web-Browsen (IE/Mozilla..) senden, ist es gleichzeitig noch nötig die IP-Adresse des Besuchers abzugleichen um festzusellen ob es sich um einen Besucher ´von einer Suchmaschine handelt. (Die IP Adresse identifiziert jeden Rechner im Internet) Sollte der Test Positiv ausfallen das heißt, der User Agent Text und/oder die IP sind deckungsgleich mit der von einem der Suchdienste, präsentierst Du ihm eine "angepasste" Seite in der Du möglichst viel Text, hast und links zu anderen Seiten deines Webauftritts.

Das ist zB der Vorteil wenn Du eine Flashseite hast, oder eine Seite mit viel Bildmaterial, 
die können diese Programme idR nicht erkennen und bewerten deine Seite daher schlecht.
Wie zum Beispiel der Google-Bot Arbeitet findest Du hier ein paar Infos:
http://www.google.com/webmasters/bot.html

Hoffe das hat Dir irgendwie weitergeholfen.


----------



## lajilla (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo, ja Danke für die Ausführlichkeit. Gelesen hab ich das alles schon mal.
Ich denke, ich brauche mal ein paar Stunden Praxisunterricht um auch zu verstehen wie so was abläuft.


----------



## NomadSoul (15. Januar 2006)

Wenn du deine Fragen stellen kannst, werde Ich versuchen Sie dir zu beantworten.


----------

